# Bolivar, what am I missing?



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I'll say this up front, I don't find this marca bad, just not great.

Last October on my bday I was in Amsterdam and grabbed a few cigars including 2 RCs. I smoked one a week or two upon my return and found it alright, nothing real special. I figured I'd let the other one sit and come back to it later.

I am back in January and grab a 2 PCs and a BF. I smoke one of the PCs while I'm there and again just think, eh.

Had let the others sit until pulling out the RC today and again find myself wondering what I'm missing. It was a fine cigar, just rather plain and dare I say fairly boring? When I compare to PSD4 and RASS as well as well as others I just find it lacking. I'm sure this is blasphemy, but I actually have found the same with the Padron '26 and '64s I've smoked.

Am I alone on these thoughts? Am I missing something? I'll hit the PC and BF I have at some point and we'll see what those bring me.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Interesting.

That is what is so neat about this hobby of ours (nice way of saying habit ).
Different tastes and it is all good.

I like the Boli line.
I smoke PC's quite a bit and RC.
I find the BBF a bit stronger than the latter two but like it as well.
A box of Inmensas has been sitting there for a while and need to give them a shot.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Never had the RC, but shared the same sentiments in regards to the PC. I smoked a handful when I received my cab and was a little bit unimpressed. however, after about 10 - 12 months, they really picked up. The complexity and quite a bit of sweetness came out. Don't give up on Bolivars yet...buy a few and age some.

:2


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Like you said this is pure blasphemy  But Bolis are my favorite so Im a tad biased lol

I think the reason there are so many different brands is because everyones tastes are different. I was at a herf recently and said I didnt like PSD4s....the table got real quiet before 10 different guys told me I was crazy. :ss

I say smoke what ya like, if Bolis arent for you, then, well they just arent. Leaves more for Boli Hos like me  I'll send you my PSD4s and you send me your Bolis


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I have had a few that I have enjoyed (BGM Wolters release comes quickly to mind), but as a whole I don't care for the marca much. I will smoke one on occasion (like if it is gifted), but I would choose something else. I have fewer sticks of Bolivar than any other brand (3 different vitolas).

Different strokes for different folks......


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont give up on Boli's yet. Try a BBF with a few years or a Gold Medal. I am not a big fan of fresh RC's or PC's, but the other two sticks may show you the potential that these can have with a bit of age. :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, everyone has likes and dislikes. Lots of people raving about Boli's has no effect on your palette, nor should a majority opinion have a say on what you smoke.

I really really like several Bolivar vitolas: PC's, BGM's, and lately the Inmensas. However, I would put several other marcas above Bolivar in my list of preferences. 

Bottom line: smoke what you like :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Different strokes for different folks, I am guessing. There are a few Cuban and NC marcas that are raved about regularly that leave me cold. Doesn't make 'em bad cigars, just not my thing.

I like fresh Bolis.

I love Bolis with some age ('03 Coronas Gigantes and '98 Royal Coronas are among my faves).

And a few weeks ago I smoked a '95 BBF...simply amazing.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I think bolivar has a smooth coffee stick taste. Its a straight forward flavor for me. 
The fact that you did not think Padron ann.'s were anything special you might want to try more complex cigars. On the CC side SAN CRISTOBAL LA PUNTA is a sophisticated smoke IMHO.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a secret love affair with the Coronas Extras.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i hate all cigars...what am i doing here??





Seriously though, people have different tastes, don't worry about not liking what other people like. Personally I love Bolis, but there are others that just don't do it for me. To each his own.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

Not much of a Bolivar fan here either. A friend of mine gifted me an 07 BBF that he said was one of the best BBF's he's had in years. It's down for a nap for just a little while then I'll give it a try. But for the most part, I'm not in love with the profile.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ConMan said:


> Not much of a Bolivar fan here either. A friend of mine gifted me an 07 BBF that he said was one of the best BBF's he's had in years. It's down for a nap for just a little while then I'll give it a try. But for the most part, I'm not in love with the profile.


More for me!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

DennisP said:


> I'll say this up front, I don't find this marca bad, just not great.
> 
> Last October on my bday I was in Amsterdam and grabbed a few cigars including 2 RCs. I smoked one a week or two upon my return and found it alright, nothing real special. I figured I'd let the other one sit and come back to it later.
> 
> ...


Trust me, your not missing anything. I don't like them either.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

a2vr6 said:


> Trust me, your not missing anything. I don't like them either.


Even more for me!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like I'll be splitting them with ya Tom :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Looks like I'll be splitting them with ya Tom :ss


We are gonna have a Boli-rama, Kenny! A Boli-Woodstock!!

I will bring the rum!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Even more for me!!


Don't like them either so I'll get all of my Bolis and sell 'em all to you Tom.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

A lot of folks here are big Boli fans.

Personally, I'm not crazy about them unless they are very, very old; I'm partial to nuance over power.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

if you didn't like the ones you smoked in amsterdam then keep in mind that most of the european cigar stores don't always keep their cigars at 65% humidity. i noticed this when i traveled over there years ago.

i certainly wouldn't discount the brand just because of a few bad cigars.

bruce


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> We are gonna have a Boli-rama, Kenny! A Boli-Woodstock!!
> 
> I will bring the rum!





cigarflip said:


> Don't like them either so I'll get all of my Bolis and sell 'em all to you Tom.


Can I come hang out and clean up the ashtray!?!?:ss

I personally have Bolivar as my #3 favorite marca. I do tend to love them most when aged for several years; but the newest production cigars have been pretty darned good.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Bolivar is my favourite marca, but everyone has their own tastes. I can't for the life of me find a decent Punch but others swear by them. I like Partagas shorts, 8-9-8 and Lusis but find the PSD4 a bit dull.

Smoke what you like but try to revisit the Bolis in a year or two. My first Cuban purchase included 5 RASS. I smoked one, hated it. Smoked another, still disliked it and gave the other three away. Now the RASS is my favourite robusto. Go figure.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I reckon everyone has a different taste. What shop did you shop at in Amsterdam? Was it PGC Hajenius?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll take the aged BRC's.....you guys can have the rest


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I reckon everyone has a different taste. What shop did you shop at in Amsterdam? Was it PGC Hajenius?


Yep.

Some interesting responses here and I'm surprised to see some that agree with me. I've heard great things about the GMs and will keep my eyes out.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

DennisP said:


> Yep.
> 
> Some interesting responses here and I'm surprised to see some that agree with me. I've heard great things about the GMs and will keep my eyes out.


That's a good idea. I also find myself buying a box on hype...not liking it at first...then coming back to it in a year and being blown away. I'm currently sitting on some BRCs that I hope do this to me 

Bruce/Broozer and I met up recently for the first time to herf and talk cigars, and he said something that stuck with me (I'm paraphrasing here): "it doesn't matter what you buy boxes of, someone, somewhere will want it even if you don't." His point being that a box bought but not enjoyed (and not plugged) will thrill *someone* out there, so don't sweat it if a purchase didn't do it for you. Sell it, gift it out, get it in circulation; somebody will be very thankful you did!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

DennisP said:


> Yep.
> 
> Some interesting responses here and I'm surprised to see some that agree with me. I've heard great things about the GMs and will keep my eyes out.


What a great store that place is... Not a giant selection but in general a nice all around place.
It has that feeling like you should say "Oh Belvedere, I need a cigar" to the guys following you around the store waiting on you.
I always send out the free postcards from there also.... (the little table to the right of the humi before you walk in)
:tu:tu


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Shoot me your addy Dennis, since you are a Fl. boy I'll send you a few Boli's to try. Could be they just aren't for you, but I'm betting you haven't smoked any with some age that are on.:ss


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Fredster said:


> Shoot me your addy Dennis, since you are a Fl. boy I'll send you a few Boli's to try. Could be they just aren't for you, but I'm betting you haven't smoked any with some age that are on.:ss


Wow, what a great offer. PM sent.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Don't like them either so I'll get all of my Bolis and sell 'em all to you Tom.


Straight up Bolis for Gurkhas trade, Larry?  :r


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

So far I agree with you. I've had 3 Boli's, all PCs, and I wasn't blown away. I wonder though if like a movie that's overhyped that the hype makes it hard to live up to it's reputation?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Don't like them either so I'll get all of my Bolis and sell 'em all to you Tom.


Send them to me too Larry. Especially if you have some aged BBF's from a SLB!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

FattyCBR said:


> So far I agree with you. I've had 3 Boli's, all PCs, and I wasn't blown away. I wonder though if like a movie that's overhyped that the hype makes it hard to live up to it's reputation?


I don't really hear people overhyping them. It's either a flavor profile you like or don't though. There have been a lot of polls done here and Bolivar and Partagas are usually the top 2 brands so the majority seem to like them. Used to be my favorite, but probably #3 on my list now behind Partagas and Cohiba.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

When I first started smoking Cubans with some regularity, I didn't really care for Bolivars. Now though, it's different. I'm still not much on the PC's, but most of the other Bolis out there I really enjoy.


----------



## josho2001 (Jan 8, 2008)

FattyCBR said:


> So far I agree with you. I've had 3 Boli's, all PCs, and I wasn't blown away. I wonder though if like a movie that's overhyped that the hype makes it hard to live up to it's reputation?


You see, i don't think they are. I got a sampler pack mix of robustos and the RC was mixed in there. I had never heard of it because I was still pretty new at the time, but after smoking it I immediately went online and bought a box, then I found out that it seemed to be pretty popular, so for me there was no hype involved, it's just a cigar I love.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Send them to me too Larry. Especially if you have some aged BBF's from a SLB!


Don't Bogart my Bolis, Fred!  :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How dare you spit such venom! :r:bn

Seriously though, I love Boli's and think they're one of the best marcas out there. A lot of people love and swear by Monti 2's and I think they're foul, it's all about your palate. You cannot love em all.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still undecided about Boli's.

My first CC ever was a '98 PC. It was good, but I wasn't running to buy a box. (Boli's or any other CC's at the time )
I've smoked a bunch of different vitolas (BBFs, RC's, a '70's PC, Lonesdale, Inmensas etc.) and still wasn't sold. 
I did buy a box of '07 BGM's blindly and absolutely love them. (Bought 2 more boxes) So, I'm not going to rule them out completely just yet. I'll still grab one of my singles out of the humi from time to time hoping this will be the one. :ss


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Fredster said:


> Send them to me too Larry. Especially if you have some aged BBF's from a SLB!


I have a box of BBF from a SLB I bought while "on the island" and had one when I arrived home. THEY ARE SIMPLY AWESOME smokes. But everone is different. Trying really hard to keep my grubby paws off them to let me them sit for awhile.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I love a BBF:ss. Nice strong cigar that's great with dark coffee. But as said before to each his own!:tu


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm another in the camp of didn't like 'em at first, but they've really grown on me. The profile is very different, my first few were BBF and Coronas...all fresh. 

Don't give up on them just yet...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

DennisP said:


> I'll say this up front, I don't find this marca bad, just not great .... Am I alone on these thoughts? Am I missing something? I'll hit the PC and BF I have at some point and we'll see what those bring me.


I can't compare my experience with Bolivar cigars because I have liked them all so far... 10yrs or <1yr old they all have had that special 'something' that my palate really enjoys. What I would suggest is that you try a few more vitolas & _maybe_ you might find one that you do like.

I eagerly awaited smoking an '06 RASS (POS factory code) last summer & was left completely flat... I have tried this often touted cigar since & decided that it just isn't for me. The RASCC is another popular cigar here on the board, & while I like them, I would choose others of the size (eg Trini. Reyes) before picking up more. From these experiences I thought that the RA marca just wasn't for me until I tried the Belicoso ('05)... Man, what a f'n unbelievable cigar!!! Even after it was dead & gone I didn't put that nub down... I'm now looking forward to trying the RAG to see how I fair with that cigar :ss

Maybe all it will take is to find the one that suits you?


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe you just need to recalibrate your taste buds. Then you can check out the Bolis again. Maybe they will be better.

Harland


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have to admit, I was never disappointed with the taste of Boli PCs and haven't had any real experience with the RCs (as that is a size I don't generally care for) but I can sympathize with your disappointment in a heavily hyped line. Sometimes a couple years does wonders but if you don't like them now I certainly wouldn't push you to invest in a box of cigars to age that you may never care for. As was mentioned previously, there is no reason to get hung up on what _others _suggest or think you _should like. Smoke what you like. Part of the sampling process is (particularly with habanos) comparing various vintages but, personally, I have never bought aged cigars preferring to do that myself as I am fairly cheap. If you really want to experience a Boli though, you should seek out one that has a bit of age on it. I find the greatest strength of the Boli line to be its value. There are other cigars I had much rather smoke but I really don't care to spend $500 a box._


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Got the amazing package from Fredster. Thanks again!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1575427#post1575427


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Haven't had a pc that I didn't like, fresh or aged. IMO. Good smokes. :2


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

DennisP said:


> Got the amazing package from Fredster. Thanks again!


Have you put any to ashes? Let us know how these are working with your current perception of the brand.

Me personally I don't care for Dunhills.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

every boli I have tried rocked!! probably my fav..


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I realized the other night while smoking a Monte C 2003 EL, that when I crave a CC, I crave a Bolivar. 
I just can't get enough of the Boli flavor! After I finished the Monte (a fine cigar in it's won right) I had to have a Boli PC to finish off the night.

The only Boli I have tried that I'm not balls-out crazy about is the RC. Mine are coming around, but I'm not a convert- yet.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

ky toker said:


> Have you put any to ashes? Let us know how these are working with your current perception of the brand.
> 
> Me personally I don't care for Dunhills.


Funny you should ask and this thread come up to the top. I just came in from smoking one of the Corona Extras from '99.

This is the oldest cigar I've ever smoked and I must say it was way different than anything I've had, including previous Bolis. It was amazingly smooth. Most of the flavors were subtle, but refined (I have no idea if that makes sense). I enjoyed it more than my previous Bolis, but it was so different it is hard to imagine they are the same marca.

I'm not great at flavors and was just trying to smoke this first one for initial impressions before doing a more in depth review of the others. I want to say there were hints of cedar. The second half was a little stronger and more flavorful than the first, slight hints of sweetness and cocoa.

I have one more of this vitola, which is why I chose to start with it. I am really looking forward to enjoying these more. Thanks again go out to Fredster.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Good stuff, huh, Dennis? :tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> Different strokes for different folks, I am guessing. There are a few Cuban and NC marcas that are raved about regularly that leave me cold. Doesn't make 'em bad cigars, just not my thing.
> 
> I like fresh Bolis.
> 
> ...


what about that Boli CE from 1972 that we smoked on my deck last summer?!?!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> what about that Boli CE from 1972 that we smoked on my deck last summer?!?!


That goes without saying...maybe the best Boli I have ever smoked, Bruce. That being said, it was the 4th best cigar I smoked that day.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That goes without saying...maybe the best Boli I have ever smoked, Bruce. That being said, it was the 4th best cigar I smoked that day.


That's nauseating :tu.

So, have your previous thoughts about Bolivar been tested? Maybe you just like aged Bolis. In which case, you are in trouble LOL.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Love the Royal Corona's, they are in my top 5 of favorite cigars.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Glad you liked it. Good review. It's a sweet and earthy cigar with some cedary, cocoa notes. I also taste some orange peal on these which sounds strange. Full bodied, but not aggresive at all.



DennisP said:


> Funny you should ask and this thread come up to the top. I just came in from smoking one of the Corona Extras from '99.
> 
> This is the oldest cigar I've ever smoked and I must say it was way different than anything I've had, including previous Bolis. It was amazingly smooth. Most of the flavors were subtle, but refined (I have no idea if that makes sense). I enjoyed it more than my previous Bolis, but it was so different it is hard to imagine they are the same marca.
> 
> ...


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Fredster said:


> Glad you liked it. Good review. It's a sweet and earthy cigar with some cedary, cocoa notes. I also taste some orange peal on these which sounds strange. Full bodied, but not aggresive at all.


I say hints of cedar and cocoa and so does Fredster. I sure feel more confident I'm not making this stuff up. :hn :ss


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

D. Generate said:


> Bolivar is my favourite marca, but everyone has their own tastes. I can't for the life of me find a decent Punch but others swear by them. I like Partagas shorts, 8-9-8 and Lusis but find the PSD4 a bit dull.
> 
> Smoke what you like but try to revisit the Bolis in a year or two. My first Cuban purchase included 5 RASS. I smoked one, hated it. Smoked another, still disliked it and gave the other three away. Now the RASS is my favourite robusto. Go figure.


I stopped in a Thomas Hinds in Toronto last summer. I was in town for a 4-day bachelor party (but that's another story). I tried two BRCs and one PSD4. The BRCs were easily the best cigars I've ever had. Although I'll admit the only other CCs I've had are the Cohiba Rubusto and the Cohiba Siglo I.

I do like the PSD4 and the two Cohibas, but they pale in comparison to the BRCs. The most disappointing was the PSD4. It was very smooth, but just seemed to be lacking complexity. I did not get the box codes on any of these, so age may be a factor.

I've yet to try any of the other Boli vitolas, but I think one of my local gorillas is determined to remedy that.


----------

